# New Tank



## ari19zelada (Jun 20, 2013)

Any suggestions for a 29g? Thanks.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

What are the dimensions? It might work for a pair of _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ or other _Pelvicachromis_. It also might also work for _Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae_. I had my _P. pulcher_ in a 20G for a while and they did fine and my _P. multicolor victoriae_ were housed in a 33G long tank with a colony of 10 total. In a 29G I would recommend a mix of maybe 1M/4F.

Here's a short video of my P. pulcher pair that just spawned (they are now housed in large community tank with the multicolors and a few others) and the forum info page

http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/dstiles57/media/P1150132_zpsc011123c.mp4.html
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1350

And here's a pic of one of my P. multicolor victoriae (that's a young male and female)...great little guys









I'm sure there are other Vics and West Africans that might work also. Maybe someone else will chime in


----------



## ari19zelada (Jun 20, 2013)

The dimensions are 31 X 13 X 22.25


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Good size for a species only tank on either of these fish


----------



## ari19zelada (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you once again.


----------

